# Got my first big tip in weeks



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

23 item order from Potbrelly. I get to use my catering bag it's been a while


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I had a unicorn tonight. Had an Uber Eats delivery that took me within a quarter mile of home, so I decided to call it a night. I drove home, parked, went inside, had dinner (steak fajitas from a customer that didn't answer their door or phone, thanks Chloe!!!), and was watching some TV when I got a GrubHub ping. (I really wasn't planning to go back out, but I left the apps on just in case something good came in.) Pizza place five blocks from my condo. Customer was two blocks away from the pizza place. Total payout: $14. Heck, I'll take that. I didn't even bother to start my car. I grabbed my pizza bag from the car, walked five blocks to the pizza place, waited about 10 minutes for the pizzas, walked two blocks to the delivery, and then three blocks back home. To top it off, the customer tipped me $5 cash on top of the $10 he tipped in the app. So at the end it came out to a $19 total payout to walk 10 blocks. Zero miles on my car.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> 23 item order from Potbrelly. I get to use my catering bag it's been a while


I used to get tips like this ($30-40) quite a bit in the "old" Postmates days. Then or so it seems (reinforced by talking to other drivers), they saturated the PM market in Los Angeles with drivers and all those types of orders went away. for me. I haven't done PM in many months,


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> I used to get tips like this ($30-40) quite a bit in the "old" Postmates days. Then or so it seems (reinforced by talking to other drivers), they saturated the PM market in Los Angeles with drivers and all those types of orders went away. for me. I haven't done PM in many months,


This was actually a GH order


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> This was actually a GH order


I realize that. I see GrubHub catering dudes every once in a while when I do delivery. I have also like some on this site been offered private side-catering delivery gigs from restaurant owners, usually pick-up in AM for lunch delivery.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I love the lunch time office deliveries. 3 or 4 people put their tips together and make a nice trip. Last night I took a $2.30 DD order. (My fingers were moving faster than my brain.) 1 1/2 miles and the guy tipped $8. That won’t happen again for a while.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I got an "Order and Pay" offer from Arctic Circle last night. It was on the way home so I thought WTF?
$12 tip in the app, guy hands me $8 more when I deliver it.
Got a $22 tip yesterday on a $100 O&P from a bbq joint.
So far my O&Ps are running about 80% _really_ good tips. And the other 20% or pretty good, 10% and up, tips.

ETA: So far I've tipped the restaurants 15-20% based on how easy it is and how quickly I get my order. So far not a peep from GH.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> So far my O&Ps are running about 80% _really_ good tips. And the other 20% or pretty good, 10% and up, tips.


When you do the O&Ps, do you place the order when you arrive at the restaurant, or do you phone it in when you get the ping so that they can start prepping it while you're driving there?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> When you do the O&Ps, do you place the order when you arrive at the restaurant, or do you phone it in when you get the ping so that they can start prepping it while you're driving there?


I order it when I arrive. I don't know if they'd let me order it over the phone, and even if they did I'd have to stop driving to do it, do the time saved would probably be minimal.

TBH, I got over Pony Expressing it all over town trying to make a couple of extra bucks a while ago. I take my time and enjoy life. I kind of enjoy the extra 10-15 minutes out of the car to check my email, make a phone call, etc.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

It must be unicorn season. The McDonald's and Taco Bell are literally right across the street from each other. I hit "Arrived" for the Taco Bell order while I was still in the McDonald's so that they would start the order. The two drop-offs were within a quarter mile of each other and about five blocks from my condo. I wish every night would end like they did this weekend.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't know GRUBHUB did Mcdonalds? also i have been noticing small bonus every so often ussaly when no tip. Do we know what those are?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It must be unicorn season. The McDonald's and Taco Bell are literally right across the street from each other. I hit "Arrived" for the Taco Bell order while I was still in the McDonald's so that they would start the order. The two drop-offs were within a quarter mile of each other and about five blocks from my condo. I wish every night would end like they did this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 379038


Good one. it's nice when a plan comes together. In related news, I got an offer from the swanky sushi place by my house just as I was heading home last night. Oh good, another quick $10-$15 on my way home. Looked again: $4.09! Sorry, I won't deliver food to my next door neighbor for four lousy bucks


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

A personal best. Didn't even mind the 25 minute wait. (It was their lunch rush, and they pulled a server from the line to make this order. I even broke a cardinal rule: I filled the lemonades while they made the smoothies.)


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good job! Rinse and repeat.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> Good job! Rinse and repeat.


Corporate party orders are the best. Although I suspect the tip might have been right around 10%-15%. It was 19 items from a relatively expensive health food place.


----------

